# Work in Gibraltar, live in LA Linea questions.



## djrickyb (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi all.

We currently live in Lanzarote but want to relocate to the mainland.
Our objectives are to find work in Gib but rent in La Linea de Concepcion.

Basically, those are my questions.

Where are the best places to search for work in Gib and rent in La Linea?
At the moment I am a DJ but my previous employment in the UK was as a Systems Information Manager for the NHS, so office work would be a preferred option.

Thanks.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

djrickyb said:


> Hi all.
> 
> We currently live in Lanzarote but want to relocate to the mainland.
> Our objectives are to find work in Gib but rent in La Linea de Concepcion.
> ...


Hiya,

Whilst there's little work in Spain right now, there's a fair bit in Gib and there is a large Casino that offers employment for people with clerical attributes

An agency called Wemploy deals with them.

Dave


----------



## djrickyb (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks.

Already registered with Wemploy, RecruitSpain, Quad etc.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Several of the gaming companies are there - 888 etc They seem to be riding the storm but I don't know whether they are recruiting.


----------

